# HELP!!- I screwed up.



## Sargent (Nov 3, 2011)

I went to the range today to sight in a rifle.  

I took my TC Hawken along.  

I shot once from the Hawken and actually got on paper. 

Then... without thinking, I started loading again (without swabbing the barrel).  I have a patched round ball that is stuck about half way down the bore.

I tried a bullet puller, to no avail.

Anyone have any suggestions?  

I am in Woodstock and would like to get this resolved before the barrel starts to rust.

Thanks.


----------



## Supercracker (Nov 3, 2011)

I've had that too. 

I kept hogging it out with the puller til I had worked enough of the center of the ball out that it was able to move in the bore, push it down on the powder and shoot it out. (with a string from a distance, still not a real safe option)


You might also try removing the nipple to dump the powder then getting and using a CO2 discharger to blow it out


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sargent said:


> I went to the range today to sight in a rifle.
> 
> I took my TC Hawken along.
> 
> ...



Use a rope tied to a tree and the rod (use a metal rod) and pull on the rifle.  Use short, sharp tugs.  It is hard, but it works.  If the puller comes out of the ball, then start over.  You can try a CO2 cartridge but if it is that stuck you may just have to use brute force.


----------



## mmarkey (Nov 3, 2011)

Sargent,

You shouldn't have to swab after every shot. If you do chances are your patch ball combo might be too tight. 

Another tip, generally for range shooting spit patch works very well and keeps the fouling under control. I use spit patch and can do 20 to 30 or more shots before I have to swab the bore. 

Powder helps too, to keep fouling down. fffg powder tends to burn a little cleaner than ffg. Don't know which you're using. 

Hope some of these help you.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, everyone.

Hopefully, I can remedy this without too much trouble. 

Now, for another question-  How long do I have to get this done before rust becomes an issue?   I can't do anything until Saturday.  Do I risk damaging the barrel if I wait until then?

Thanks again.


----------



## SgtPat (Nov 3, 2011)

That should not be a problem, just clean the outer end of the bore.  I would just hammer it down on the powder charge and shoot like normal.


----------



## nkbigdog (Nov 3, 2011)

CO2 or a ball chaser, don't think it could be fouled might try boiling water heating barrel.  Then spray PB Blaster down barrel. Pull nipple use compressed air or CO2 and blow that puppy out.


----------



## Flintrock (Nov 4, 2011)

SgtPat said:


> That should not be a problem, just clean the outer end of the bore.  I would just hammer it down on the powder charge and shoot like normal.



Agree with this. You may have to use a metal rod . A ball puller will not work.The bullet is too soft.If you  already tried a ball puller then the co2 will not work because of the hole you left.  Hammer it down and shoot it.


----------



## Supercracker (Nov 4, 2011)

If you haven't gone all the way through the ball with the puller then the CO2 will still work. However, if you have gone all the way through, that would probably have relieved anough pressure to allow it to be hammered down. 

Use a brass rod, not steel.


----------



## throwdown (Nov 4, 2011)

I had this happen a couple weeks ago. I poured oil down the barrel and let it sit over night. I was then able to use my bullet puller to remove it.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 4, 2011)

throwdown said:


> I had this happen a couple weeks ago. I poured oil down the barrel and let it sit over night. I was then able to use my bullet puller to remove it.



I actually was wondering about this.  

Get the patch soaked with oil and try again.


I don't think I went all the way through with the bullet puller.  So, the CO2 is an option.


Unfortunately, I do not have time within the next few weeks to go and shoot it after I ram it all the way down.  So, the best option is to try one of the methods where it is pulled out. 


I don't think I will ever make this mistake again.  

I should have at least swabbed the barrel prior to the first shot.  When I got the rifle, the bore was clean and a coat of bore butter had been applied.  I ran a patch down to make sure no crud remained.  

I had limited range time due to the threat of rain.  I got in a hurry, didn't think everything through and this is what it got me.

Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Nov 24, 2011)

Had it happen to my a couple of times, but I was always able to
get stuck ball out with ball puller....Just screw it in as far as you can...
then some more....spray some WD down the barrel to loosen the
crud and it should come out.....


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 24, 2011)

I've pulled some tight ones out with a ball puller, just keep at it. There is a problem somewhere, because you certainly shouldn't have to swab the barrel after every shot, never done that with any of my guns and they load the second one fine. You should be able to shoot several times without having to swab. Maybe try a thinner patch, a better patch lube, or maybe that particular ball was just funky-sized.


----------



## SASS249 (Nov 24, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## collardncornbread (Nov 26, 2011)

I talked to a guy last week who had shot once. in the excitement of another shot at the game he didn't use a quick loader, just guessed at the charge from his powder horn. he figured he must have got a tripple charge. his ramrod only got withen about 6 inches from the normal stppping place. He actually woke up with bl;ood comming down his forehead. (after trying to shoot it at his game)no it didn't hurt the barrel. but the extra weight sure made it kick. Are you sure your previous shot exited the rifle, and are you sure you didn't double charge it?. use a ball puller...if it gets where it wont bite, build you a larger one with a lag screw. get someone to weld it on a rod if you have access. even weld a "T" handle if you have to. It will eventually come. and I too say it wasn't because you tried to make a second shot without cleaning. I dont think I would try shooting it out. you should take a careful approach. and try not to get in line with the front. It is still loaded you said.


----------



## DannyW (Nov 26, 2011)

Whatever you do, DO NOT try shooting it out.  This will cause an huge pressure spike and you risk bodily injury!


----------



## pine nut (Nov 26, 2011)

I did not see anybody suggest removing the barrel from the stock and removing the nipple then soak in oil or water to kill the powder.....THEN try the ball puller. This is a safer thing to do than trying to pull with a load of powder and certainly with the ball not sitting down on the powder as well!  No way I'd work on it without that soak.  Be committed to getting the ball out in that session of trying the soak however because rusting will likely be an issue if you are unsuccessful in getting it out.  I would never feel safe with live powder in a loaded gun trying to pull a ball.  Several folks have suggested getting a better ball puller, and I concur with that.  I also doubt lack of swabbing was/or is your problem.  Could you have double loaded it?  What caliber is it?  I have pullers for 50,54&58. if you need help and don't mind the drive PM me and we can try.  I have a CO2  charger as well.  As above post states  I agree with Danny, it could become a grenade!


----------



## TBear2 (Nov 26, 2011)

I've experienced this problem and seen it many times. I'd shoot some bore cleaner or hot soapy water down on top of the load.Let the gun sit a few minutes in the upright position. Then try to seat the load  (make sure it is seated). If you drop the ramrod down on it, if it's seated, it will bounce. I'd shoot it out at this point. If to wet, remove the nipple, add a little powder and try again. If you pull it at this point, swab the barrel above the load first.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 27, 2011)

A while back, I was reading in a book that one of my cousins researched about my mother's side of the family. I found that one of my ancestors about a hundred years ago had this same problem with a flintock rifle. He had the bright idea of putting the barrel in the fireplace to get the ball out. It worked. The ball came out just fine. Unfortunately, it went through him and killed him. No wonder I'm not too smart with the gene pool I have to draw on.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 27, 2011)

I normally unload my hawken type rifles with an air compressor, so I don't know why this wouldn't work for you.

I just use an air blow gun and a rag and seal it on the nipple the best I can and point it in a safe direction, it builds pressure for a second and then Pop!


----------

